# New and improved swarm trap.



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

yip, I've got a couple out that are 5 gal buckets, haven't caught any swarms yet, but I know people who have done trapouts on 5 gal gas cans and there was a youtuber that has a video where he caught a swarm in a 5 gal bucket. I think they are too small for a primary swarm so the odds of catching one is less than a trap of the proper size. This yr, I'm going to try some 18 gal rubbermaid totes with frame rails screwed in so I can hang frames of old comb in it.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, bees have made homes in weirder things than a 5 gallon bucket. I'm sure it could work, but I think there are other things that would work better. I use D Coates nucs - cheap, easy to make, and fit standard frames.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

If you use any kind of plastic container it could get too hot and keep the scout away or make a new hive abscond. One the of bee's preferences is partial to full shade. so I would avoid sunny hot boxes for traps.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...es.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGDQoPAo1IzfJmR_MwLOy_6G7QsfQ


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

If it is bucket shape you have to do a full cutout to hive them. I use a hive box, yes, a deep or Warre box with frames. When it comes home it just goes into the yard with the other hives. Why make more problems / chores for yourself?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Been there done that but with sana tubes. Not for me any more.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

jadebees said:


> If it is bucket shape you have to do a full cutout to hive them. I use a hive box, yes, a deep or Warre box with frames. When it comes home it just goes into the yard with the other hives. Why make more problems / chores for yourself?


Use standard equipment so if you do not discover the bees for a few days you do not have to destroy all their work and energy. Like stated everything works if you work it. Besides the drawn comb is a fantastic lure, how do you put that in the bucket?


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you put all the frames in the deep hive box for swarm trap, and or they fully drawn. I tried mediums, but never had any luck, but just put them out in random locations.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Use your oldest blackest frames. If you have some BT spray it on the comb to take care of the wax moths. If you have it one deep box or two med boxes. Older boxes are better. If you have it. 
I wish people would do as half the reading I do it would cut down on the ?


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

My-smokepole said:


> Use your oldest blackest frames. If you have some BT spray it on the comb to take care of the wax moths. If you have it one deep box or two med boxes. Older boxes are better. If you have it.
> I wish people would do as half the reading I do it would cut down on the ?


Would rather just ask the questions, let you do the reading, and then read your answers.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

Why do women talk twice as much as men? Because men don't listen the first time. 

I find even if I know the information, it helps to square it all out and fill in any gaps if I come here and communicate about it. You can read all the books, but sometimes you want the perspective of real live people who have been-there-done-that. Plus, reading materials/youtubes can be contradictory or questionable. In other words, confirmation by differing sources is helpful.

"Does this REALLY work, or is this just a waste of time?"


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

NewbeeinNH, you will find a few people on these forums that are determined to waste their time, no matter what they read here. To paraphrase the latest one i saw, "well, if you all think it's a bad idea, i will only do it a little." The good thing, is, not every one will tell you the hardest way to do things, & thank goodness for them!


----------

